# LOTR Plastic Galadhrim



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

New Plastic Galadhrim for War of the Ring!










I really like them to be honest, the bows are better now than the older ones as they're a bit bigger - how they should've been in my opinion.

And for those who're wondering, no they do not come on that base, if you look carefully you can see they're still on their round bases (only just :wink

It's not a great picture but it's the best I've been able to find.

UPDATE - New pictures including Knights!


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

nice looking gud scoop


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I REALLY like them, glad to see the elves getting some attention


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice to see that LOTR are getting the metal models changed to plastic, the Price rise is starting to become worth it (in a wierd way!), more plastic in the works 

Or were they already plastic?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Nice to see that LOTR are getting the metal models changed to plastic, the Price rise is starting to become worth it (in a wierd way!), more plastic in the works
> 
> Or were they already plastic?


Nope they weren't already plastic which is the main reason a lot of LOTR players are happy.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

New pics including the new plastic Galadhrim Knights!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Found them here.










I am so building an army of these!

Here's a mage too.


----------

